# Fs: plant package Sold!



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

All sold thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very attractive price point on this package. Bump for a good deal.

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Very attractive price point on this package. Bump for a good deal.
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart, my tanks are getting full of plants and I can't see the baby shrimp, most of these plants are in a tank without co2. They grow well with 2wpg and nutrient rich soil. I know it's a cheap price but I want to give someone on a tight budget a chance to keep easy plants!

The package is currently on hold awaiting pick up, I'll update if it becomes available!

Cheers Chris


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*plants*

If no show, I will love to pick them up.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Their all gone!


----------

